# Options to remove ugly, thick, latex paint from drywall.



## Divideby0 (Feb 1, 2018)

My living room, dining room, and hallway walls are coated in a thick, ugly, spiky latex paint. I want to remove this texture then paint the walls nice and smooth.

The walls are sound. They are all drywall/sheetrock. Upstairs is still lathe/plaster, but I've not seen any plaster downstairs. I would prefer to leave these walls intact.

Tests for lead are negative.

I have conducted removal tests with:

Heat gun - Tedious, but works pretty well. 
(The white patch in photo is heat gun results)

Steamer - Also tedious. Not as effective as heat gun on paint. 
It works well on the ceiling which is spiky mud, not paint.

Chemical stripper - I have used it on non-textured areas of the same paint upstairs. It works OK. I don't think It would work well on thick paint like this.

Cut/Peel - This would be fastest, but it would remove a lot of the facer. I would have to go back and skim coat or seal all the damaged face of the drywall.
(The brown patch in photo is cut & peel.)

Sanding/Stripping wheel - Ineffective. Latex is too pliable to respond to sanding.

Are there other options out there I have not considered? 
Or are there techniques to what I've tried that are more efficient?


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Divideby0 said:


> My living room, dining room, and hallway walls are coated in a thick, ugly, spiky latex paint. I want to remove this texture then paint the walls nice and smooth.
> 
> The walls are sound. They are all drywall/sheetrock. Upstairs is still lathe/plaster, but I've not seen any plaster downstairs. I would prefer to leave these walls intact.
> 
> ...


I have two videos that might be a good option for you.:thumbsup:











Hope this helps, -Paul


----------



## Divideby0 (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks for the links. I've seen a bunch like them. I already have a can of Gardz. Good to know I'm on the right path.

The plot thickens: At least two of my downstairs walls are actually lath/plaster. I pounded one with my fist (ow! ow!) and a small crack formed. When I picked at it, a small piece of finish plaster had separated from the brown coat. It seems there are several places where I can tell by pushing the finish is separating from the base. But the base and brown coat are still pretty firm to the lath. 

I've read and watched a lot about applying new base & finish plaster to lath, but not seen anything about applying new finish coat to old base. 

Do I need to apply plaster weld first? Or would just spraying with water be ok so it doesn't sap the moisture from the new finish coat?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Duplicate of http://www.diychatroom.com/f4/ugly-thick-latex-paint-removal-options-594161/

Should be merged.


----------



## Divideby0 (Feb 1, 2018)

Normally I would not cross-post. 

The paint guys in that forum suggested I ask here as well to see how the plastering folks' opinions differed. 

The task has become a part plaster, part paint project anyway.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

As for the plaster separating this is caused by the thick coating on top of the white gypsum finish material moisture will migrate through the base coats faster than through the finish coat causing the separation. You will have to remove the thick coating over the plaster finish than remove the delaminated plaster & repair with a plaster product than paint.


----------



## Divideby0 (Feb 1, 2018)

Ahh. The wall in question separates my living room from basement stairs. 

I wouldn't say my basement is "wet" but the humidity is definitely higher down there. 100 years of moisture will eventually take its toll. 

Not sure I'm ready to slick a whole wall of finish yet. The patches in my bedroom will be good practice.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Take a look at this product Master of Plaster cost is a little high but in the long run you will be better off. It is very user friendly requires no mixing can be keep for years with no effect on the material. Can be applied over paint & it is gypsum compatible it's basic make up is lime & marble dust.


----------



## Divideby0 (Feb 1, 2018)

Is this what you're talking about? http://masterofplaster.com/
Its about $150/bucket according to my local distributor.

The results do look amazing! The texture reminds me of my old apartment when I studied in Rome for a semester. 

Great. Now I want to plaster all my downstairs walls with this stuff! :vs_OMG:

From their website.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Divideby0 said:


> Is this what you're talking about? http://masterofplaster.com/
> Its about $150/bucket according to my local distributor.
> 
> The results do look amazing! The texture reminds me of my old apartment when I studied in Rome for a semester.
> ...


Yes that is the product and in that video i did the plaster on all of thoses building and the people loved it.
As for the product they have a restoration plaster a little cheaper. The original plaster i used this one the most & a comstone plaster product looks like lime stone. All are very good to work with and very user friendly.
As for cost Think of the old Fram Ad. You can pay me now or pay me later.


----------

